# Cherry angioma



## celestiny (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi gang, I'm getting conflicting results on coding a "cherry angioma." I don't see that much here at our clinic, so I wanted some advice before I give the doc a code. Some say 228.01, some say 448.1.  Which is best to use? Thanks!

-Celeste


----------



## debwoods65 (Mar 18, 2013)

I would say 228.01 would be most appropriate.


----------

